# Datacide Submission



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have posted a video of Datacide's piranha on the video page here:

www.piranha-fury.com/videos.htm

Please be kind to the server and download once







as I do not want to crash any more servers


----------



## CoolManChan (Jan 5, 2003)

That video was aweful and awesome at the same time! The mouse had no way to defend itself but I thought it was kinda cool. Maybe you should stick to feederfish because I think feeding mice to piranhas is sort of cruel. Who cares about fish, there are so many of them.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol there are prob more mice than fish !!!


----------



## red hook (Jan 22, 2003)

i was wondering if a 55 gal tank is big enough to house piranhas,if so how many and what kind?


----------

